# 40 to 9mm convert



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

I would like to know the lineup of pistols you can go from 40 cal. to 9mm with just a simple drop in barrel.

Thanks in advance, Jammer


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I just converted my glock 27 from .40 to .9mm. Got the barrell from cheaper than dirt for $100 or so and use glock 26 clips. You can do that with any glock .40.


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks I cant shoot Glocks the slide hits my hand I just traded my G32 for that reason love the pistol but it hurts when the slide lays you hand open LOL. Any others you can recommend?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

If you go to Bar-Sto Precision Machine http://www.barsto.com/

or Storm Lake Barrels http://www.stormlakebarrel.com/barrels

or Lone Wolf Distributors http://www.lonewolfdist.com/

you can look at their selection of conversion barrels.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a Glock 23 in 40 and bought a wolf conversion barrel for $99 I use Glock 19 mags.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Storm lake has a 40 to 9mm for the Springfield XD.
http://www.xdpistols.com/item/75876_Storm_Lake_Barrels__Choke_Tubes_Barrel__Springfield_XD_Ta.aspx

Not sure how you would go about converting the magazine. If you can use a XD9mm mag in a XD40sw frame? Maybe? don't know.

You would also need to change out the recoil spring for 9mm cause the spring for the 40sw would probably be a little to stout for proper cycling when shooting 9mm.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

S&W M&P can be con from .40 to 9mm


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Any .40 S&W Sig or HK will work also.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

Jammer said:


> Thanks I cant shoot Glocks the slide hits my hand I just traded my G32 for that reason love the pistol but it hurts when the slide lays you hand open LOL. Any others you can recommend?


Then you need to change how you grip the gun, if done properly there is no way the slide should hit your hand.


----------

